# 2011 TCR Advanced 2 - stress crack at seat tube



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

I saw this crack in my seat tube while wiping down my bike. I have only ridden the bike for 60miles total. Will warranty cover this? Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Specinvstr (Jul 22, 2010)

I would hope so, but I think the only way to find out is to bring it to the local shop where you got it. I can't see them fighting you on it with a bike that has 60 miles and can't be more than a couple weeks old.

Not to hijack, but how do you like the 2011 TCR Advanced 2 in the limited time you rode it? I'm taking one for a ride today and will likely get it if I like it.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Take it back to the lbs and have them look at it. If it truly is a carbon crack instead of a paint crack I am sure it will be taken care of in a timely manner. Is that on the back of the seat tube in the wheel cutout? That would be a difficult place to have some kind of impact strong enough to damage the frame. Let us know what they say. Good luck.


----------



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

Im taking it to the shop this weekend t o show the shop owner, they are really nice guys and easy to deal with. 

I love how it handles down fast twisty descents. Very responsive despite of the stock wheels and rubber. I weigh 200lbs and hard felt any flex under heavy acceleration. The best thing that I liked about the bike is the comfort, normally, something racy would hurt my back already but so far, I was surprised. I was leaning more on the Defy Advanced until I rode the TCR. Enjoy your test ride! 



Specinvstr said:


> I would hope so, but I think the only way to find out is to bring it to the local shop where you got it. I can't see them fighting you on it with a bike that has 60 miles and can't be more than a couple weeks old.
> 
> Not to hijack, but how do you like the 2011 TCR Advanced 2 in the limited time you rode it? I'm taking one for a ride today and will likely get it if I like it.


----------



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, that's the plan. Yes, it's on the back of the wheel cut out. Normally if something would have jammed in between the wheel and set tube, it would show a bigger damage and the seat tube will all be scratched up. I would not have seen it until I took out the rear wheel and started wiping down on the seat tube to clean it after a ride. One suspicion though that I am thinking about is the night when I got the bike, the seat post slipped a couple of inches down the seat tube while I was testing the bike. I didn't realilze that the seatpost clamp was not tightened much by the lbs, it created a scractches on both sides of the seat post. I just wanted to throw that in, I dont know if that might be the cause of the crack. For as long as the seat tube doesnt buckle under my weight, Im fine with it but if the LBS give a green light on the warranty, Im cool with it too.



Bluechip said:


> Take it back to the lbs and have them look at it. If it truly is a carbon crack instead of a paint crack I am sure it will be taken care of in a timely manner. Is that on the back of the seat tube in the wheel cutout? That would be a difficult place to have some kind of impact strong enough to damage the frame. Let us know what they say. Good luck.


----------



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

Problem Solved, Thanks Giant!!!


----------



## Stan23 (Jun 10, 2010)

Was it a frame crack or a paint crack? What did Giant do?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't you mean, TCR Advanced 2 *SL*?


----------

